# Need Free Website Templates



## sam_dezine (May 8, 2006)

Hi,

I am looking for free web templates including html,css,psd with illustrator logo template????
Can any one help me in this pls?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (May 8, 2006)

http://www.google.com/search?client=safari&rls=en&q=free+web+templates&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8


----------



## pds (May 8, 2006)

or - try a webmaker like sandvox (get it while it's beta) or Rapidweaver. They have built in designs that go far beyond the tawdry designs you'll find at typical free template sites.


----------



## digigops (May 14, 2006)

Hi Sam
You can download cool free dreamweaver website templates and Logo templates from http://www.dezinehub.com.... You can lso find some simple templates turning tutorials from  http://www.maagraphics.com/tutorials/free-tutorials.htm

Gops


----------



## islandmacuser (May 14, 2006)

Is this for real?​I've been searching free website templates for Dreamweaver 3 on a Macintosh platform. My Mac is 9.2.2 Can anyone help?


----------

